# I hate spam



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

really it's getting out of control

12-15 spam a day is wasting my time

just got one from [email protected]
yes molly i am calling you out

42floors.com wants me to post a "badge" on my website and they'll recommend me 

molly why the  would i put your "badge" and recommend your company on my website when i I DON'T KNOW OR YOUR COMPANY

i have worked hard to earn my customers trust and it was from my hard work
so for me to "recommend" your company you have to earn my trust
spamming my e-mail is not a way to earn it

and why does you unsolicited e-mail not have a unsubscribe link???????

rant over let's get back to work


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

Maybe you could filter your email.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

canopainting said:


> Maybe you could filter your email.


impossible to filter someone like this


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm getting 3 or 4 phone calls every day now...with area codes from who knows where. If I make the mistake of answering, it's always some business wanting to sell me a tool, or offering to build me a website, or Porch.com, or some other annoying form of life.

It seems like phone spam.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

SemiproJohn said:


> I'm getting 3 or 4 phone calls every day now...with area codes from who knows where. If I make the mistake of answering, it's always some business wanting to sell me a tool, or offering to build me a website, or Porch.com, or some other annoying form of life.
> 
> It seems like phone spam.



Out of area codes are easy to avoid in oklahoma only 2 area codes. Once in a while a potential customer sneaks in but voicemail takes care of that. The problem is the telemarketers got smart and call forward though a local number now.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

jacob33 said:


> Out of area codes are easy to avoid in oklahoma only 2 area codes. Once in a while a potential customer sneaks in but voicemail takes care of that. The problem is the telemarketers got smart and call forward though a local number now.


plus in Florida it's getting soon for the snow birds to head south so out of state numbers are real calls .... sometime


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah large populations areas cant filter its harder with cell phones too.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

There oughta be laws against spam and telemarketers. . . . . . 

Oh wait, there ARE. 


Gee, that do not call list was SUCH a success :no: :no: :no:

I answer maybe 25% of the incoming calls. 

Caller ID does help. 

Hint, when the format is . . TOWN . . . . . ST
it's a robo telemarketer

if they call twice, I add the number to my incoming call block list - a WONDERFUL bennie with verizon's digital phone.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

SemiproJohn said:


> I'm getting 3 or 4 phone calls every day now...with area codes from who knows where. If I make the mistake of answering, it's always some business wanting to sell me a tool, or offering to build me a website, or Porch.com, or some other annoying form of life.
> 
> It seems like phone spam.


I get those too. All within like two hours. It's gotten to the point where i can't even answer my store phone anymore.


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

I get those calls all the time as well. Usually it has something to do with google selling my # to businesses that sell anything. Mostly websites. Its hard for me to screen these calls. Alot of my customers live out of the state and own property here. I hate these calls. Think ill keep track of all them and take a week off and just speed dial them all every 20 min and try to sell them some useless crap.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

I got several e-mails from 42.floors. My daughter is in marketing, so I asked if she'd ever heard of them. Nope. Usually she knows this stuff.

I've been getting tons of texts from those scammers asking if I do exteriors and take credit cards. UGH. They always text at like 10:30 at night. One time I texted back ,'f*** off'. The same number texted me again , same schpeil,five minutes later, different name.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Spam is the nastiest tasting "meat" there is. Yuck!


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

PACman said:


> Spam is the nastiest tasting "meat" there is. Yuck!


Spam doesn't try hard enough to taste like ham.

In the words of Gussie from the movie Mr. Blandings Builds His Dream House:

"If you ain't eatin' Wham, you ain't eatin' ham." :thumbup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

PACman said:


> Spam is the nastiest tasting "meat" there is. Yuck!


Never had scrapple, huh? But it IS a traditional Amish "ethnic food"

It is made of everything from the hog, "Everything but the oink"

NASTY x 10


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> Never had scrapple, huh? But it IS a traditional Amish "ethnic food"
> 
> It is made of everything from the hog, "Everything but the oink"
> 
> NASTY x 10


scrapple with maple syrup:thumbsup: yummy


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

fauxlynn said:


> I got several e-mails from 42.floors. My daughter is in marketing, so I asked if she'd ever heard of them. Nope. Usually she knows this stuff.
> 
> I've been getting tons of texts from those scammers asking if I do exteriors and take credit cards. UGH. They always text at like 10:30 at night. One time I texted back ,'f*** off'. The same number texted me again , same schpeil,five minutes later, different name.


that's exactly what I do:thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> that's exactly what I do:thumbsup:


I've NEVER done THAT  

:no:


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

daArch said:


> Never had scrapple, huh? But it IS a traditional Amish "ethnic food"
> 
> It is made of everything from the hog, "Everything but the oink"
> 
> NASTY x 10


I love scrapple. spam is just nasty fake tasting to me.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

I've been getting several of these from smith lately. Never heard of smith, but they all seem irrelevant and out of my service area.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> I've been getting several of these from smith lately. Never heard of smith, but they all seem irrelevant and out of my service area.
> 
> View attachment 62249


I have received a few of them myself,


----------

